# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  How to  come easy from Pakistan to Russia?

## Yankeez

What is the easy way to get visit visa from Pakistan to Russia?I m national of Pakistan,plz upload the complete information about visa,this info will help our all pakistanies.thanx in adv.
BR
Kashif khan  ::

----------

http://www.waytorussia.net/  http://www.waytorussia.net/TalkLounge/

----------


## basurero

Why do you need to go to Russia, just send your mail-order bride a ticket and she'll come by herself. It's really easy for Russians to go to Pakistan and hard the other way around so yeh, why bother waste your money going yourself. She'll be quite happy to come to you.

----------

> Why do you need to go to Russia, just send your mail-order bride a ticket and she'll come by herself. It's really easy for Russians to go to Pakistan and hard the other way around so yeh, why bother waste your money going yourself. She'll be quite happy to come to you.

 think that's what he's after ?  ::

----------


## basurero

I don't think so, I know so  ::  
Just read the pen pals section.

----------

nado forum otdelny dlya nih otkrit, shtobi poprostu suda ne sovalis  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> http://www.waytorussia.net/  http://www.waytorussia.net/TalkLounge/

 зачем ты помогаешь всяким <вц> ? 
Он хочет только игрушку для себя.

----------


## Yankeez

> Why do you need to go to Russia, just send your mail-order bride a ticket and she'll come by herself. It's really easy for Russians to go to Pakistan and hard the other way around so yeh, why bother waste your money going yourself. She'll be quite happy to come to you.

 can you upload a direct link here for that?and plz explian here more that how can i get a preety girl  ::   here in my home country? 
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Rtyom

Do you mean that there are no pretty girls in your country?

----------


## Бармалей

> Do you mean that there are no pretty girls in your country?

 Obviously none that are interested in him. 
*sigh* Another tail-chasing wanker...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Maybe he has a thing for Russian girls, I don't blame him. Sometimes you are not to turned on by your local women...

----------


## Бармалей

> Maybe he has a thing for Russian girls, I don't blame him. Sometimes you are not to turned on by your local women...

 Shut up. We all know that you're a girl, so what do you know about it "kalinka?"   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Maybe he has a thing for Russian girls, I don't blame him. Sometimes you are not to turned on by your local women...

 Russian girls are less fat and ugly compared to the ladies stateside.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Maybe he has a thing for Russian girls, I don't blame him. Sometimes you are not to turned on by your local women...   Russian girls are less fat and ugly compared to the ladies stateside.

 Someone knows what he is talking about! I just didn't want to offend anyone and say it myself...   ::

----------


## Yankeez

First of all thanx everyone for quick reply,and second thing is....everyone knows in pakistan very preety girls than many countries and this is a islamic country and in our religion boy to girl and girl to boy friendship is not allowed,simply i want to say here in pakistan no girlfriend and boyfiend system thatswhy i want import to a nice girl for 15 days from russia and i m still waiting for link who will provide me  preety one.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> First of all thanx everyone for quick reply,and second thing is....everyone knows in pakistan very preety girls than many countries and this is a islamic country and in our religion boy to girl and girl to boy friendship is not allowed,simply i want to say here in pakistan no girlfriend and boyfiend system thatswhy i want import to a nice girl for 15 days from russia and i m still waiting for link who will provide me  preety one.
> BR
> Kashif Khan

 I think you find the problem being this: There are no pretty Russian girls that have Internet links to them, looking for a 15 day relationship. Unless, of course, you were looking for a prostitute?

----------


## capecoddah

God's Fish, the boy wants to pop his cherry!

----------


## Бармалей

Does this site look like it's called "Master Russian Whores?"

----------


## BlackMage

> Someone knows what he is talking about! I just didn't want to offend anyone and say it myself...

 And it only took me 1 week in April 2004 to figure it out.

----------


## Yankeez

> Does this site look like it's called "Master Russian Whores?"

 Sir i doesn't mean it that this site is for whores,when i opened this thread so i wrote only for visa info but basurero gone to the wrong topic see the quote   

> Why do you need to go to Russia, just send your mail-order bride a ticket and she'll come by herself. It's really easy for Russians to go to Pakistan and hard the other way around so yeh, why bother waste your money going yourself. She'll be quite happy to come to you.

 BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Dimitri

Kashif Khan, http://prostitutki.ru/index_en.htm

----------


## Бармалей

> Kashif Khan, http://prostitutki.ru/index_en.htm

 I'm afraid to open the link, but I'm sure it's amusing...  ::

----------


## Rtyom

A terrible system over there, in Pakistan, don't you think? I begin to understand the guy!

----------


## Бармалей

> A terrible system over there, in Pakistan, don't you think? I begin to understand the guy!

 What? You mean you don't have a thing for women whose only non-covered flesh is their eyes.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

I believe in liberalism.  ...And also in striptease.

----------


## Бармалей

> I believe in liberalism.  ...And also in striptease.

 At least you're honest.   ::

----------


## Yankeez

> Kashif Khan, http://prostitutki.ru/index_en.htm

 WoW  ::  I don't have words for you Dimitri from last three hours i m  still on this site and looking russian girls.Realy i consider it all beauty has finished on Russian girls,all girls are preety but i like girls of huge face,i am thinking about it  http://prostitutki.ru/show_anket_page-4_gr_id-1237.htm
and tell me its prices in US$?
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Ataklena

::  
Вот так люди становятся сутенерами...

----------


## Yankeez

> Вот так люди становятся сутенерами...

 Its second time i am writing here plz write only english plz.
BR
Kashif khan

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Kashif Khan, http://prostitutki.ru/index_en.htm   WoW  I don't have words for you Dimitri from last three hours i m  still on this site and looking russian girls.Realy i consider it all beauty has finished on Russian girls,all girls are preety but i like girls of huge face,i am thinking about it  http://prostitutki.ru/show_anket_page-4_gr_id-1237.htm
> and tell me its prices in US$?
> BR
> Kashif Khan

 Uhm. Yeah. That link is NSFW. I'm not sure to believe that you're some Pakistani or some horny 14-year old American n00ber.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Kashif Khan, http://prostitutki.ru/index_en.htm   WoW :lol: I don't have words for you Dimitri from last three hours i m  still on this site and looking russian girls.Realy i consider it all beauty has finished on Russian girls,all girls are preety but i like girls of huge face,i am thinking about it  http://prostitutki.ru/show_anket_page-4_gr_id-1237.htm
> and tell me its prices in US$?
> BR
> Kashif Khan

 It's written there 
see somethings more http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=8899 :))))

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Yankeez        Originally Posted by Dimitri  Kashif Khan, http://prostitutki.ru/index_en.htm   WoW  I don't have words for you Dimitri from last three hours i m  still on this site and looking russian girls.Realy i consider it all beauty has finished on Russian girls,all girls are preety but i like girls of huge face,i am thinking about it  http://prostitutki.ru/show_anket_page-4_gr_id-1237.htm
> and tell me its prices in US$?
> BR
> Kashif Khan   Uhm. Yeah. That link is NSFW. I'm not sure to believe that you're some Pakistani or some horny 14-year old American n00ber.

   ::

----------


## Бармалей

Sorry to be such a puritan, Dmitri, but please don't post links to P0ЯN sites again -- some of us are at work and whatnot and can get in quite a bit of trouble, not to mention that it's probably against the forum rules anyway.

----------


## Dimitri

> Sorry to be such a puritan, Dmitri, but please don't post links to P0ЯN sites again -- some of us are at work and whatnot and can get in quite a bit of trouble, not to mention that it's probably against the forum rules anyway.

 second it's not about prostitutes

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  Sorry to be such a puritan, Dmitri, but please don't post links to P0ЯN sites again -- some of us are at work and whatnot and can get in quite a bit of trouble, not to mention that it's probably against the forum rules anyway.   second it's not about prostitutes

 What was first?  ::   ::  
I don't really care if it's about hookers or not; all I know is I clicked the link from the site and saw a large photo of a topless woman. I really just thought it was a joke -- but didn't expect to pull up a P0ЯN0 site.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> What? You mean you don't have a thing for women whose only non-covered flesh is their eyes.

  Well, that shows you how much you know about Pakistan!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  What? You mean you don't have a thing for women whose only non-covered flesh is their eyes.     Well, that shows you how much you know about Pakistan!

 Well, that shows you how much you know about what I know about Pakistan.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Barmaley  What? You mean you don't have a thing for women whose only non-covered flesh is their eyes.     Well, that shows you how much you know about Pakistan!     Well, that shows you how much you know about what I know about Pakistan.

 Well that shows... wait... yeah it does!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":244lk8aq        Originally Posted by Barmaley  What? You mean you don't have a thing for women whose only non-covered flesh is their eyes.     Well, that shows you how much you know about Pakistan!     Well, that shows you how much you know about what I know about Pakistan.

 Well that shows... wait... yeah it does!   :: [/quote:244lk8aq]
Well that just shows how much we like the   ::   icon!   ::

----------


## Yankeez

these are icons or girls?
Well here is lot of russians in 5stars hotels but approximately all are infected by aids therefore i want to import or come there.
but my visa Question is still there,everyone replying me about sex but no one is giving me info about visa.
And i look my thread is going to 4th page thanx to everyone.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  How should we know the pakistani visa requirements? Here is a tip: Go to your local Russian embassy and find out what you need to get a visa. The general requirements for westerners for a tourist visa are an invitation, a hotel room and alot of cash. The best way is to go through a travel agency, they can help with all the arrangements. 
Use condoms and you'll be fine!

----------


## Бармалей

> How should we know the pakistani visa requirements? Here is a tip: Go to your local Russian embassy and find out what you need to get a visa. 
> Use condoms and you'll be fine!

 Shhhhhh. Shut up, Captain Obvious!   ::  Also, there's now this thing called "teh internets" that you can use to look at stuff -- like this newfangled "google" thing.   ::  All I know is that it's a good thing I don't have mod privileges at MR or I would be banning people left and right...   ::

----------


## Yankeez

Realy that site is not trustable,i call on many numbers but all are fake.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Mr. Yankeez. Time to eat less protein, you wouldn't be so desperate in getting a girl. How old are you?

----------


## Бармалей

> Mr. Yankeez. Time to eat less protein, you wouldn't be so desperate in getting a girl. How old are you?

 No. Time to find another website. I'm sick of this douchebag.   ::

----------


## Layne

I'm no expert on religion in pakistan but won't you go to hell for sleeping with a woman who isn't your wife? If they won't allow girls and boys to be friends I don't see how you can get away with what you are proposing.

----------


## Бармалей

> I'm no expert on religion in pakistan but won't you go to hell for sleeping with a woman who isn't your wife? If they won't allow girls and boys to be friends I don't see how you can get away with what you are proposing.

 I'd say he's pretty much farked, if he's religious, yeah. But just being from Pakistan doesn't make him a Muslim -- just a person who lives in a country that has strong laws against such things. It's kind of like prostitution here: It's a horrible idea and it's against the law, but if you don't have personal ethical hang-ups, I'm sure you'll have no problem locating a whore. Same deal with him: he doesn't have personal ethical issues with banging some stranger, it's just that his society/government rejects it.

----------


## Rtyom

> I'm no expert on religion in pakistan but won't you go to hell for sleeping with a woman who isn't your wife? If they won't allow girls and boys to be friends I don't see how you can get away with what you are proposing.

 You see, everything in this world is relative. In plain words---just a bullsh*t. 
Didn't want to offend anyone.   ::

----------


## Yankeez

> Mr. Yankeez. Time to eat less protein, you wouldn't be so desperate in getting a girl. How old are you?

 Hahahahahahha
Look my picture in my profile,and for your kind information i am 24 years old,and i am very much enjoying with members comments.  
                                 B U T 
No one is helping me about girl.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Mr. Yankeez. Time to eat less protein, you wouldn't be so desperate in getting a girl. How old are you?   Hahahahahahha
> Look my picture in my profile,and for your kind information i am 24 years old,and i am very much enjoying with members comments.  
>                                  B U T 
> No one is helping me about girl.
> BR
> Kashif Khan

 With a face like that, you're beyond our help!  :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Mr. Yankeez. Time to eat less protein, you wouldn't be so desperate in getting a girl. How old are you?   Hahahahahahha
> Look my picture in my profile,and for your kind information i am 24 years old,and i am very much enjoying with members comments.  
>                                  B U T 
> No one is helping me about girl.
> BR
> Kashif Khan

  The problem is all the girls would just say:

----------


## Бармалей

> The problem is all the girls would just say:

 What does that say? I can't make it out.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie   The problem is all the girls would just say:     What does that say? I can't make it out.

 "В Бобруйск, животное!"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie   The problem is all the girls would just say:     What does that say? I can't make it out.   "ф Бабруйск, животное!"

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2838yci8   The problem is all the girls would just say:     What does that say? I can't make it out.   "ф Бабруйск, животное!"

 [/quote:2838yci8] 
Да, точняк )) ошибся )

----------


## Yankeez

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1ez059c2  Mr. Yankeez. Time to eat less protein, you wouldn't be so desperate in getting a girl. How old are you?   Hahahahahahha
> Look my picture in my profile,and for your kind information i am 24 years old,and i am very much enjoying with members comments.  
>                                  B U T 
> No one is helping me about girl.
> BR
> Kashif Khan

  The problem is all the girls would just say:  [/quote:1ez059c2]
What would she says? explain here more plz.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Бармалей

> 

 What would she says? explain here more plz.
BR
Kashif Khan[/quote]
"Piss off, you perv." I think that's the most lady-like way to put it?

----------


## basurero

> With a face like that, you're beyond our help!  :P

 ЛОЛ! You don't need to put it so nicely though, he is a loser after all.  ::

----------


## Yankeez

*Well i have collected all visa information from Russian embassy,and i have all documents but i only needed a sponsor letter from any russian national,Who will help me dears?
BR
Kashif khan*

----------


## Бармалей

> *Well i have collected all visa information from Russian embassy,and i have all documents but i only needed a sponsor letter from any russian national,Who will help me dears?
> BR
> Kashif khan*

 You're going to have to shell out the rupees, my not-so-dear little lecher. As we say in the US, it's all about the Benjamins, baby (Pak. var: it's all about the Akbars, baby?).

----------


## basurero

> *Well i have collected all visa information from Russian embassy,and i have all documents but i only needed a sponsor letter from any russian national,Who will help me dears?
> BR
> Kashif khan*

 I'm a sexy Russian national looking for a loving Pakistani bride! I'll gladly serve you as a helper!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Yankeez

*Sexy are only russian girls as all world knows and pakistani are more sexy than Russians.
BR
Kashif Khan*

----------


## Бармалей

> *Sexy are only russian girls as all world knows and pakistani are more sexy than Russians.
> BR
> Kashif Khan*

 Yes. And all your base are belong to us. Set us up the bomb. You have no chance to survive make your time. We get signal. Move 'Zig'. For great justice. 
WHISKEY! SEXY! DEMOCRACY!

----------


## Dogboy182

I dunno how crazy a russian girl will be about moving to pakistan, learning Urdu or Pashtu, and wearing a burka for the rest of her life.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey at least they have free tours to see Osama!

----------


## Бармалей

> Hey at least they have free tours to see Osama!

 Shhhh. She doesn't get that until she accrues 100000 frequent flier miles AND joins the ISI! Upon entering the intelligence service, THEN she gets meet him and play with that beard. Assumming he didn't enjoy playing rought with the goats earlier in the week.

----------


## Yankeez

*For your kind information men,here is no any Burka system and no need to learn URDU coz everyone can speak here english like me.
And if Osama is killing the world and if he is a Terror so its not my fault.
Its my desire to go Russia and meet with nice peoples but some peoples are writing here wrong about me,This is not good.
if you don't want my stay here so tell me i am ready to leave your Russian forum.
BR
Kashif Khan*

----------


## Бармалей

> *For your kind information men,here is no any Burka system and no need to learn URDU coz everyone can speak here english like me.
> And if Osama is killing the world and if he is a Terror so its not my fault.
> Its my desire to go Russia and meet with nice peoples but some peoples are writing here wrong about me,This is not good.
> if you don't want my stay here so tell me i am ready to leave your Russian forum.
> BR
> Kashif Khan*

 First of all you're a liar because not everyone in Pakistan speaks English. Secondly, if they do speak "english like me" then I shudder for the state of the English language. Or as you would say " TWOLY THEY DO IF SPOKE 'english me like' the the english language shudders for states."

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It is great that you want to go to Russia! Just be careful there... they are a completely different society and some of them are even violent against foreigners (especially of skin color  ::  ) 
But don't leave us! Your posts are fun!

----------


## Бармалей

> It is great that you want to go to Russia! Just be careful there... they are a completely different society and some of them are even violent against foreigners (especially of skin color  ) 
> But don't leave us! Your posts are fun!

 Oh, yeah, we forgot to mention the fact that if any skinheads see you they will beat you to death with chains most likely -- that's only if they're too bored or sober to throw you in front of the train or stab you though. THAT is NOT something I am being flippant about.

----------


## Dogboy182

Don't leave! You're cool! But, why just URDU. Do you have something against pashtu?? 
Tu tsunga ye? Jor ye?! Stariy mu shey!!!!!

----------


## Yankeez

*Well herez more than 4 languages. URDU
PUNJABI
PASHTU
SINDHI
ENGLISH
And my mother language is URDU,and whats the difficulty in english?
Anyway i am just leaving this forum,at last i would like to say it Russians peoples are not helpful. BR
Kashif Khan*

----------


## Basil77

There are not much replies of "russian people" in this topic. And BTW if all arabians want to come here only with such purpose, than I can understand "skin-heads".

----------


## Бармалей

> Edited so as to save Lampada some time

 Holy Batslur!I feel an edited post coming on, Batman!

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Edited so as to save Lampada some time   Holy Batslur!I feel an edited post coming on, Batman!

 Barm, can you explain me, please, what did you want to say? I'm very poor English speaker/reader/understander   ::    especially slang...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think barmer found your post offensive and is expecting it to be moderated (slurred).   ::

----------


## Basil77

> I think barmer found your post offensive and is expecting it to be moderated (slurred).

 I'll see your hospitality and tolerance than someone will take your country as a brothel.  ::

----------

